# Great people of UG



## Raider (Jan 19, 2020)

One of my best friend has a wife that is in bad shape. As it turns out she will need both a liver and kidney transplant to survive.After having a long talk with my wife and daughter, I’ve offered a kidney if I’m a match. My wife is scared, but I told her, this group of friends would do the same. His wife has also been a friend of mine since we were thirteen. The reason for this thread is because with the amount of integrity the men and women of this board have , I thought it would interesting to hear some of the things you all have done for others , or great things others on the board have done for one another. I just know there is so much greatness on this board that you must have some stories we would all appreciate hearing and learning from, humbly Raider


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 19, 2020)

that's a big deal man, good on you. hope that works out well for the both of you if it comes to that!
can't say I have ever done anything to compare to that but given the right person I would for sure.
I did hold the door open for some lady at 7 eleven earlier, she didn't even say thanks, all good


----------



## bprice (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep about the same as Gibs. That is pretty cool of you to do that cant say i would do the same. I think i stopped a coked out stripper from killing herself one time. I think i had bad motives though.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 19, 2020)

I shared a bite of my steak with my wife once but she offered me the sex so it was the least that I could do.


Seriously tho, you are a good man to consider doing something like that. I have never been lucky enough to care about someone enough outside of my blood that I could honestly say that I would ever consider that type of sacrifice for.

Hope everything turns out alright for your friends wife...and you too if it comes to that.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve come to the aid of some people in need but I can honestly say the things I did for those folks, anybody here would have done. 

I cannot say that about what you decided to offer your friend. 

Saving a life is one thing. Offering your own kidney to do so is something more. 

That is a very bold and generous move. 

Kudos to you.


----------



## Raider (Jan 19, 2020)

I hope this didn’t come out as a “ look at me” thing.I really just wanted to share something going on in my life with you guys and have the opportunity to Hear your stories or things you know other members have done. One thing that comes to mind is when a couple of the boys traveled great distances and showed up at Trens powerlifting meet and were there for support and assistance.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 19, 2020)

no it didnt dude, if people wanna see it that way than fukkem.
I share a lot with my bros here and I know some will think that way sometimes, most know me well enough to know I'm just sharing my crazy life.
next post will be trump saying nobody ever said I look like the rock so there beat ya too it buddy


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I did hold the door open for some lady at 7 eleven earlier, she didn't even say thanks



well fukk you too then bitch !


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you for sharing that man. That’s a bigger thing to do for someone than I have ever even thought about. It’s things like this that make me realize how selfish I can be and when you look at the bigger picture there’s so much more i could give to others. I hope it is a match and everything turns out well.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 19, 2020)

Deep respect. Not sure I’d bring myself to do it.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2020)

When will you know if you are a match?


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 19, 2020)

Seriously Raider thats a big decision, and a giant heart! I am happy to help where I can and do so generously. Your a good man!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 19, 2020)

Greater is Raider! That’s crazy selfless. My mom is young. Like 50yr totally disable and I care for her the best I can.back is destroyed, lots of surgeries. I’m the oldest boy of a bunch of all boys she had. I’m the oldest and most well off. So I do everything for years now. The boys don’t have much and do even less. There young. I don’t hold it against them. I was 20s before. Hospitals and nursing homes, therapists and visits to my house every week to spend the day we my son and I. That being said. I only pledged my life to my wife and children. Sad to say but I would only risk operations for one of them. So those I love I would do everything for up to risk of death. Like being cut open and take my stuff out. I should of put all the nice stuff I do at the end. Now I just sound like a COCK! Raider God Bless you and I hope it’s a smooth deal. :32 (19):


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 19, 2020)

That's a really big deal man.  Hope it all works out well.  I don't think anyone would want any of my organs so won't have to do that. 
   It's nothing compared to that, but I have done the plumbing and septic systems for several churches and 3 recovery centers.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 19, 2020)

Damn sorry to hear about your friend’s wife.  I hope everything works out... You’re a rare breed of bro to offer that, bless you.  I hope she can find a liver as well.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 19, 2020)

Giving a kidney to a person in need ranks right up there in a special class of human beings. I don't come close to that class, but I do enjoy the satisfaction of helping troubled kids to try and have a little better outlook on life through animal care, and hard work.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 19, 2020)

My brother had kidney failure and needed a transplant. My wife and I both get tested to see if we were a match (we weren’t). If you haven’t gone to get tested yet, be prepare for them to draw a lot of blood. They took so much from me I actually passed out. Funny thing is that when my brother saw me pass out, he did too! Those poor fuking nurses!

I try to show people kindness when I can, but the moments that I always remember are those when people showed me kindness when it was least expected.

- the time I locked myself out of my car and the lock smith refused to take a $20 from me ( because I am sure that at the time it was obvious that it was all I had)

- the teacher in high school who tutored me while I was suspended out of school and never made me feel like I was the delinquent I was.

- the amateur overall winner in a contest I entered as a teen who told me my back looked good.

- the boss who backed me up after I made a mistake I could have been fired for.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Damn sorry to hear about your friend’s wife.  I hope everything works out... You’re a rare breed of bro to offer that, bless you.  I hope she can find a liver as well.



If he’s the perfect match (blood type + 6 antigens) then he might as well give her a piece of his liver too. It grows back.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 19, 2020)

True, go all out.. literally.  I’m an organ donor, but I’m too stingy... only when I’m dead do anyone other than my children get them.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 19, 2020)

You da man brother. 

as far as giving to others, I have never donated anything other then a bunch of clothes.  I have talked and held their hands and watched people die several times.  It is not much but being a decent person.  I tore my right bicep several years ago performing cpr on a victim in a head on.  I tore the door down to her waist so I could reach in to work on her, she didn’t make it.


----------



## Raider (Jan 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> When will you know if you are a match?


To be honest I’m not totally sure. The discussion has been had with all appropriate parties, but right now they’re trying to get her strong enough for the liver transplant which comes first, then recovery from that, then they’ll do the kidney. When I offered the kidney she was in much better shape, so when testing was spoken about this week, my buddy and I were told “ we have time, we have a long way to go first”, so I guess we wait. Thanks for everyone’s thoughts and I’ve appreciated hearing your stories.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 19, 2020)

Just the thought.....to help a perfect stranger.......................a huge part of humanity,,we have somehow lost...but not all of us....


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2020)

That is an extraordinarily kind thing of you to offer and doif all matches. Much respect to you man. If Jin actually donated his testicles, instead of selling them to a Japanese formal dinner, his would have been right up with yours in terms most kindest things I've seen here. Haha. Awesome of you again. Also, just an fyi. If this goes through you'll be applicable for a transplant voucher for possible future loved ones if needed.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone else always notice........that no matter what the thread is about ,,there's always a slot for dick and ball jokes..............anyone??


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Anyone else always notice........that no matter what the thread is about ,,there's always a slot for dick and ball jokes..............anyone??



Who said I was joking? Lol you weren't here at the time.


----------



## Raider (Jan 19, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Anyone else always notice........that no matter what the thread is about ,,there's always a slot for dick and ball jokes..............anyone??


It would not be the UG without it, lol! Perfect example of what I wrote about how we treat each other on this board. I love the jokes, ball breaking and banter on this board. It what makes our board a fun place. Love UG! And the people on it. Being involved here has made me a smarter , better and more productive lifter! It’s been my great pleasure to be a part of this men!and I didn’t forget you German and RIP JENN!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah,,we are some crazy ,,didn't get past step 1 in 12 step programs,,,,,,,,,,,,,can't take to your mom's house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,small jacked on gun powder(not JIN),,,lovable bastards(again not JIN)......................that's what makes it work,,all the different pieces that come togther(not gonna say it)..............


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jesus man. You're giving the gift of life. That's something incredible and wholesome.

I think the best thing I've done was when I managed to convict a child-rapist. He had raped over 4 children, including both his own. The youngest was 7. I cried in that court room after hearing he would be sent to prison for 12 years. We worked on the case for 16 months. It wasnt long enough but It bought a peace of mind to the victims. 

The best thing someone did for me was save me from probably certain death. I was talking to a driver who I believed to be wanted, but we wasnt sure. I stupidly stood in front of the driverside door which was roadside and the guy pushed the door open as hard as he could and I fell into the road which had an oncoming car literally a second or two away going about 40mph. My colleague managed to somehow grab me as I was falling and pull me away. I don't know how I didn't die, how my colleague managed to grab me like that and pull me away. Even when I look back at the footage I still think that I somehow cheated death. He only got a year for that shit too.

What your doing, giving life to someone else, is so much more precious and special than anyone can imagine.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2020)

That’s very kind of you. 

I’ve  been wanting to share this for a while now just haven’t found the right time and place. 

One of my friends died young in HS from a terrible car accident and his parents decided to donate his organs. Obviously not something they planned for but the decision was made. 

Months later his Mother was visiting his grave and noticed a woman there. Posh in her early 30s. As she was leaving the lady approached Tyler’s Mom and said....(I’m paraphrasing) I know I’m not supposed to do this but I want to tell you thank you for the decision you made and though I don’t know you I love you.  I, she stated, am the recipient of your Sons heart. Back then the donors identity and information was guarded and in most cases destroyed not really sure how it is now but back then that’s how it was.  Nobody knew how she found out. The two remain friends still to this day. 

One day Mom asked the recipient how she knew where his grave was and who she was living a state away.  The recipient replied, you know I’ve always been a bookworm and never cared for the outdoors or sports. Since receiving this heart I now have season tickets to the St Louis Rams football team and bought a 4 wheeler. (Ty was a standout football player and a sponsored Jr motor cross competitor) She said she was compelled to go there Nearly 150 miles away. 

Not once has said recipient ever exploited her or asked for $$. They are both convinced that Tyler just wanted his Mom to know he loved her and his heart lives on. 

It’s crazy how an organ recipient can suddenly be compelled to do something like that or take on interests of the donor when never showing an interest before. 

Im proud of you for even considering such a thing.


----------



## bvs (Jan 20, 2020)

That's an amazing thing you are doing! I'm a big advocate for organ and blood donation but a kidney is next level


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2020)

“Ever since Raider gave my wife his kidney she can’t stop masturbating. I cannot tell you how grateful I am. She lets me watch”.


----------



## Raider (Jan 20, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> That’s very kind of you.
> 
> I’ve  been wanting to share this for a while now just haven’t found the right time and place.
> 
> ...


That’s truly an awesome story! I used to have my donor card set up , but I think it updated when I got my last license. I’m going to refill it out when I renew in the next few mont!


----------



## Raider (Jan 20, 2020)

The ****in UG! That’s why I love this place. Like Big game story went, that girl now like riding quads and your wife does what I do all day..........You’re welcome Jin, lol!!!!


----------



## andy (Jan 20, 2020)

my hat goes of to you sir.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 20, 2020)

That is incredibly selfless!! God Bless you brother!! I pray everything works out.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> When will you know if you are a match?


When a doctor puts you on the transplant waiting list, no one knows exactly how long you have to wait, it's all depends on what stage of liver disease you're at. 

I don't know if my act of kindness does help. I always hold the elevator door open until as many people as the capacity allowed, but for the disable, I'd step out & let he/her in.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 20, 2020)

Might be asking a lot ,,,but can my girl get the other Raider..it's getting too expensive to pay to watch..!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 20, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Might be asking a lot ,,,but can my girl get the other Raider..it's getting too expensive to pay to watch..!!


Gabriel, if will help you out, then of course my friend!!


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks Brother ,,,my addiction is getting costly...................She has no Idea yet,,so it may take a couple of shots of Jagg...I'll let you know..!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks to UG for all the kind words and support you all gave me through this. Unfortunately it looks like I won’t have the opportunity to help my friend as she passed at 5:00p.m. Yesterday. Again thanks to you all for the support you gave me. Love this board/family I’ve become a member of. Raider.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Are u out your fukking mind !! No it’s just a wife not even yours .. She can still divorce him u know how dumb u will feel if that happens?? Hell no raider u sick crazy bastard . U do thAt for family only


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Raider said:


> Thanks to UG for all the kind words and support you all gave me through this. Unfortunately it looks like I won’t have the opportunity to help my friend as she passed at 5:00p.m. Yesterday. Again thanks to you all for the support you gave me. Love this board/family I’ve become a member of. Raider.


sucks she died sorry . But damn man


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2020)

Fook, mate - really sorry to hear this. Hope for a bit of peace to yer Mate and RIP to his Missus. 

Warms me cold heart a bit to know there's people like you still in the world, Raider.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 24, 2020)

So so sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and her family. I wish more people in this world were as selfless as you are.


----------



## Raider (Jan 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Are u out your fukking mind !! No it’s just a wife not even yours .. She can still divorce him u know how dumb u will feel if that happens?? Hell no raider u sick crazy bastard . U do thAt for family only


I hear ya Bundy, under normal circumstances I would get your point , but not only was it my best friends wife, but also one of my best friends for 35 years.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry Raider...............I have had more than I wish to count these last few years pass that were close to me...Each and every time,it feels like like they pull on me,,,, and take a piece of me with them.....A feeling that is hard to explain,,yet is real................Questions my beliefs at times...........In my life I've seen death,smelled and sadely watched some pass...Has to be something AFTER....something BETTER...It's what I believe,,,it's the ONLY thing that helps me pass thru that feeling...........Bless You Brother..!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 29, 2020)

Given our current state of affairs - thought it was a good idea to bump this thread -

though the loss of life here was such a tragedy, our brother Raider’s willingness to do something so extraordinary is a testament to not only his character, but also the inherent kindness man can be capable of if he chooses to be. 

I’d like to ask - what are some things you’ve done for others - big or small - that have made a difference to them? Or, in reverse, what have others done for you? Let’s spread some good vibes. 

I’d like to point out folks like CJ, Papa Jin, Gibz, Trump, S30, BSP, German, DeadLifter, Cohiba, and others that have stopped by my log to encourage, advise, or kick my ass when needed. It’s made a huge difference in my life already and I’m so grateful for the time you all have taken out to give me that attention. 

I keep going back to CJ (who is so fukking humble that he rarely even presses the thanks button on posts that praise him)... who, almost every day of the week, gives me notes one way or the other. you are a hell of a guy CJ, and we should all look to you as an inspiration for the type of human to be.


----------

